# Have you ever/ how many...........



## instil (Aug 19, 2005)

actual in-person, face to face dates or meetings have you had with people that you met on a dating site, or myspace or something similar?


i went out with two girls i met online. One of the two.... we never even connected/clicked during our online convos, so it was no suprise that it didnt work. 
The other one though, right after 'meeting' (aka i 'winked' at her) we were like best friends online, talking for hours late at night, we liked the same stuff,etc. We went out to eat, phewwwwwww...whats an akward silence. like an hour long akward silence...then after that, we didnt even talk online anymore. what the eff, i still never figured that one out....maybe i had something in my teeth. Ill just chalk it up to her being crazy since i dont know for sure.

Y tu? how were your match.com/ etc dates??? tell me a story


----------



## instil (Aug 19, 2005)

i forget that this boards members prefer the 'crush from afar' method, rather than talking to her/him. i wonder if a working relationship can come out of those sites....why not i guess, just that first meeting "in person" when youve already been friends online for a while....thats weird.i always picture them looking different too, ive found.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Ive only met three people from the internet, one, my first gf, the other two from this site, one my current gf and the other, her friend. I found it hard to talk at first to any of these 3.


----------



## ColdFury (Nov 6, 2003)

Zero


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Been in two relationships with chics I met online. Dated one other for a short time that I met through a friend but we talked online first. I've met quite a few friends that I only knew through this site. umm I think everyone I know I've actually met online. That's sorta odd :con


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

zero :?


----------



## likewater (Aug 3, 2006)

yes. but no success stories to speak of


----------



## Woody (Nov 16, 2003)

One. She's my girlfriend now.


----------



## mismac (Oct 27, 2005)

There has been a few successful romance in this community, so not everyone is like us who "crush from afar" 

I've met a few people back in the days of BBSing (teenagers meeting each other. pretty harmless at the time), but I've yet to meet anyone from the internet.



instil said:


> i always picture them looking different too, ive found.


Which is why I'm always upfront about how I look. See emoticon --> :troll the resemblance is uncanny :lol


----------



## Strength (Aug 12, 2006)

I used to do this a lot, especially when I was 17-19 years old, and a couple years later as well. I've basically stopped though.

In total, I have met about 35 to 40.

One of the girls became a long term gf for several years.


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

Can we go into the negatives? Ah nvm.

Zero for me too.


----------



## silverstein (Jul 9, 2006)

I've met one woman from a dating website once, but I never pursued it further since there wasn't much chemistry between us.


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Zero. I don't really know anyone online to meet, and even if I did, I doubt I would have the nerve to go through with it.


----------



## BMSMA1A2B3 (Apr 7, 2006)

instil said:


> actual in-person, face to face dates or meetings have you had with people that you met on a dating site, or myspace or something similar?


More than I can possibly count. Started meeting girls back when I was, er, 14 or 15... I'm 25 now... So, yeah, *A LOT*.

No real stories - at least, none that I can repeat in a public forum. :twisted

Hope to find a local chic with SA - someone that can actually understand me.


----------



## David1976 (Nov 8, 2003)

I met three girls that I have met first online.. the first was back in 1995 which was from the alt.penpals newsgroup... that last for a few years the second was from a Dr. Richards CD group that formed... that lasted for a few months..and the third was laura here at sas... we just got together once... there is hopefully a fourth that I have been talking to for a few years online.. I have been too chicken to go see her in person... she doesn't seen like she is interested in that.. but we will see what the future holds..


----------



## BMSMA1A2B3 (Apr 7, 2006)

David1976 said:


> alt.penpals newsgroup...


Fffu. Hfrarg qbrfa'g rkvfg. :C

For those that don't know what a "newsgroup" is or why the above text is all messed up, just move along and forget you ever saw this post.


----------



## Blue Oval (Oct 18, 2006)

your gonna like this one, this random girl from a couple towns over that saw me on myspace thought she had a fast car and wanted to race me. i asked her what kind of car she had, a Mitsubishi Lancer, so i looked it up online and said to her, look your car has 110 hp. she replied cool, clearly not knowing squat about cars. So we meet up one day, lined up at a red light, and i totally roasted her lol. My car has 360hp by the way but i didnt tell her till after the race of course. never saw or heard from her again, but man does winning feel great


----------



## Carbon Breather (Mar 13, 2005)

Blue Oval said:


> your gonna like this one, this random girl from a couple towns over that saw me on myspace thought she had a fast car and wanted to race me. i asked her what kind of car she had, a Mitsubishi Lancer, so i looked it up online and said to her, look your car has 110 hp. she replied cool, clearly not knowing squat about cars. So we meet up one day, lined up at a red light, and i totally roasted her lol. My car has 360hp by the way but i didnt tell her till after the race of course. never saw or heard from her again, but man does winning feel great


Ahahaha :lol Pwned........ :banana

What car do you drive?


----------



## instil (Aug 19, 2005)

a blue opel


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Blue Oval said:


> your gonna like this one, this random girl from a couple towns over that saw me on myspace thought she had a fast car and wanted to race me. i asked her what kind of car she had, a Mitsubishi Lancer, so i looked it up online and said to her, look your car has 110 hp. she replied cool, clearly not knowing squat about cars. So we meet up one day, lined up at a red light, and i totally roasted her lol. My car has 360hp by the way but i didnt tell her till after the race of course. never saw or heard from her again, but man does winning feel great


Street racing is fun. Highway racing through heavy traffic is funner.


----------



## instil (Aug 19, 2005)

my post got deleted from last night. i said you have some secret skill that i need to learn to have extreme success getting girls online.

its such a secret, apparently we mustn't speak of it. how mysterious


----------



## BMSMA1A2B3 (Apr 7, 2006)

instil said:


> my post got deleted from last night. i said you have some secret skill that i need to learn to have extreme success getting girls online.
> 
> its such a secret, apparently we mustn't speak of it. how mysterious


Tell her you are: rich, handsone, single, looking to get married, love children, and are packing more meat than the meat dept?


----------



## instil (Aug 19, 2005)

BMSMA1A2B3 said:


> instil said:
> 
> 
> > my post got deleted from last night. i said you have some secret skill that i need to learn to have extreme success getting girls online.
> ...


Im wary of trying out flirting techniques from a guy from San Francisco (not that theres anything wrong with that...... :b )

that meat dept might make a guy giggle with effeminate glee when he hears it, but a girl might display a look of disgust, then make fun of me to her friends.


----------



## BMSMA1A2B3 (Apr 7, 2006)

instil said:


> BMSMA1A2B3 said:
> 
> 
> > Tell her you are: rich, handsone, single, looking to get married, love children, and are packing more meat than the meat dept?
> ...


lmao!

Dude... From SF, not gay. 

Meat Dept: If she looks at you all disgusted like, tell her you were just kidding and you couldn't think of a better way to make her laugh... than acting like an idiot.

Now, best case scenario, if she doesn't look disgusted... if she smiles... take it from there. 

---edit---

It may help, if she is disgusted, to tell her that you got the idea from a guy... on the internet... who lives in san francisco... with a picture of a woman as his avatar! :twisted


----------



## instil (Aug 19, 2005)

BMSMA1A2B3 said:


> It may help, if she is disgusted, to tell her that you got the idea from a guy... on the internet... who lives in san francisco... with a picture of a woman as his avatar! :twisted


*preface* my whole post was just a joke, AND you calmly refuted it with a series of thoughts, not yelling or crying....nicely done sir.

in regards to the above advice,
She'll say " what the f#cK is an avatar you geek"


----------



## BMSMA1A2B3 (Apr 7, 2006)

instil said:


> BMSMA1A2B3 said:
> 
> 
> > It may help, if she is disgusted, to tell her that you got the idea from a guy... on the internet... who lives in san francisco... with a picture of a woman as his avatar! :twisted
> ...


rotflmao.... This can only end good, man! :twisted


----------



## instil (Aug 19, 2005)

BMSMA1A2B3 said:


> instil said:
> 
> 
> > BMSMA1A2B3 said:
> ...


"*****.....its a linked image displayed under your username on message boards as to personalize it, in addition to a signature, or sig. Dont tell me you didnt know that"


----------



## BMSMA1A2B3 (Apr 7, 2006)

instil said:


> BMSMA1A2B3 said:
> 
> 
> > instil said:
> ...


ooh! She'll be turned on by your dominance and your geekiness. 

I would pay to see that conversation take place offline.


----------



## instil (Aug 19, 2005)

BMSMA1A2B3 said:


> "*****.....its a linked image displayed under your username on message boards as to personalize it, in addition to a signature, or sig. Dont tell me you didnt know that"


ooh! She'll be turned on by your dominance and your geekiness. 

I would pay to see that conversation take place offline. [/quote]

that would be SO nerdy, that i believe she'd actually not say anything and get really uncomfortable even conversing with me further. scared almost


----------



## Blue Oval (Oct 18, 2006)

Carbon Breather said:


> [quote="Blue Oval":6c9da]your gonna like this one, this random girl from a couple towns over that saw me on myspace thought she had a fast car and wanted to race me. i asked her what kind of car she had, a Mitsubishi Lancer, so i looked it up online and said to her, look your car has 110 hp. she replied cool, clearly not knowing squat about cars. So we meet up one day, lined up at a red light, and i totally roasted her lol. My car has 360hp by the way but i didnt tell her till after the race of course. never saw or heard from her again, but man does winning feel great


Ahahaha :lol Pwned........ :banana

What car do you drive?[/quote:6c9da]

i have a 1990 mustang, my name blue oval comes from the Ford symbol, heres a video of me drag racing this past saturday, my best time ever was 13.8 @ 103mph in the 1/4 mile 



 and heres what she looks on the outside


----------



## scairy (Sep 18, 2005)

0 but I haven't attempted either. I have this general view that probably isn't accurate but basically that myspace women are tainted and not the type I'd want. Dating sites; I really haven't put any effort in but I doubt I'd find anyone on there either.


----------



## instil (Aug 19, 2005)

scairy said:


> 0 but I haven't attempted either. I have this general view that probably isn't accurate but basically that myspace women are tainted and not the type I'd want. Dating sites; I really haven't put any effort in but I doubt I'd find anyone on there either.


dont judge a book.....and so on. yea, theres gonna be the girls that need attention from as many new guys as possible, like we need oxygen, but there will also be the girls that dont go clubbing every weekend, have a real job, or are out of college already, and arent in those situations where you are around simillarly-aged, members of the opposite sex.


----------



## odun (Nov 9, 2003)

> and the third was laura here at sas... we just got together once


edit: not worth the time to respond.


----------



## Equisgurl (Nov 22, 2004)

10-12.. I wouldnt call most of them dates, just something to do when I'm bored out of my mind. And yeah, all of those guys I met online. Suprise.. suprise..


----------



## workman (Mar 5, 2004)

1) Went to some movie, ate somewhere.
2) movie, ate
3) Went to some movie, ate somewhere, went to her house, met parents as they were entering the bedroom... met kid sister, got sister some mcfood, went to park and talked
4) went to house she shared with a girl and guy, watched a movie, watched porn, very strange night
5) went to a gay club(with a woman... at least that is what i assumed), very strange night
6) went to her apartment, she took some pictures of me, almost went to a strip club, went to her friends house in some backwoods area, feared for life
7)went out, eventually began dating.

There may be a few more. I've met a few strange ones. I think teens and 20's on those sites just want to hook-up or just go on a dates. At least in my area, it is always the same people on them.


----------



## instil (Aug 19, 2005)

workman said:


> 1) Went to some movie, ate somewhere.
> 2) movie, ate
> 3) Went to some movie, ate somewhere, went to her house, met parents as they were entering the bedroom... met kid sister, got sister some mcfood, went to park and talked
> 4) went to house she shared with a girl and guy, watched a movie, watched porn, very strange night
> ...


Wow, your living the exciting lifestyle...my experiences and g/f's like those were all from ages 17-21.


----------



## workman (Mar 5, 2004)

instil said:


> workman said:
> 
> 
> > 1) Went to some movie, ate somewhere.
> ...


Not really. I've just met some weird people through online dating. 4 and 6 freaked me out. 2 seemed pretty nice, i think we could have went out but i didn't call her back.


----------



## soundsgood (Nov 7, 2005)

none of my mates better be reading this. since i just moved to a new city i've "dated" two girls i met through an internet dating site, got along ok, but got over them as quickly as we met. seeing another girl at the moment, not sure where things are heading, could be fun anyway. never again though.


----------



## Futures (Aug 27, 2005)

I have no interest in the online dating thing. 

No girl would be interested in a 25 year old who still lives at home, with no car, no job, and no money. So I figure why bother trying.


----------



## BMSMA1A2B3 (Apr 7, 2006)

Futures said:


> I have no interest in the online dating thing.
> 
> No girl would be interested in a 25 year old who still lives at home, with no car, no job, and no money. So I figure why bother trying.


You'd be surprised.


----------



## mranonhello (Nov 13, 2003)

My last date was interesting my first no show i've had (this was Monday this week)! I've done the meeting people from online about 12 times so far. I was trying the be completely honest method on cragislist.org and posting that I was looking for people with social anxiety. I got a reply from a very interesting sounding girl who said she just realized that she had it. We talked online for a few hours and I was very into her and excited meeting about her. We were meeting about 5 miles away from work at Starbucks, but she never showed or told me she wasn't coming. I had her number, but she said it wasn't working because her call was broken and had to get repaired. So I couldn't even call her, I tried and got a message saying that it doesn't accept incoming calls. So I get home and email her asking what happened. I get no reply, I then see her online and question her. All she does is apologizes, but refuses to give more details. Something like this will drive me crazy because I have to know these things for some reason. Eventually later I got it out of her that some crazy stuff went on with her ex-boyfriend and that she couldn't leave to come. Apparently he's the stalker type or something. I feel bad that she doesn't get herself out of the situation, but I won't get involved in this crazyness. I won't be meeting people anymore without talking to them on the phone first.


----------



## conscious (Oct 14, 2004)

Blue Oval said:


> your gonna like this one, this random girl from a couple towns over that saw me on myspace thought she had a fast car and wanted to race me. i asked her what kind of car she had, a Mitsubishi Lancer, so i looked it up online and said to her, look your car has 110 hp. she replied cool, clearly not knowing squat about cars. So we meet up one day, lined up at a red light, and i totally roasted her lol. My car has 360hp by the way but i didnt tell her till after the race of course. never saw or heard from her again, but man does winning feel great


lol
kind of messed up.....you cant feel good about leaving someone like that unless they are talking smack about your car or hyping their own


----------



## instil (Aug 19, 2005)

conscious said:


> Blue Oval said:
> 
> 
> > your gonna like this one, this random girl from a couple towns over that saw me on myspace thought she had a fast car and wanted to race me. i asked her what kind of car she had, a Mitsubishi Lancer, so i looked it up online and said to her, look your car has 110 hp. she replied cool, clearly not knowing squat about cars. So we meet up one day, lined up at a red light, and i totally roasted her lol. My car has 360hp by the way but i didnt tell her till after the race of course. never saw or heard from her again, but man does winning feel great
> ...


you mighta wanted to let her win, and schmoosed (oh...its a word, trust me) your way into a date. you gotta think two steps ahead sometimes, and sacrifice for the greater good.


----------



## Blue Oval (Oct 18, 2006)

nah she wasnt my type heh


----------



## instil (Aug 19, 2005)

Blue Oval said:


> nah she wasnt my type heh


hahaha, thats the one answer i will accept without further discussion. At that point, your just looking for a way out, and you had an opportunity _handed_ to you with her challenge.

^^^and THATS why i hesitate with the online dating...
1)you dont know what to expect, and you may know you arent interested in the first minute...but youre stuck and gotta suck it up for the night.

2)_she_ doesnt know what to expect. if she shows up and knows im not her type, she'll probably be courteous and go through with the date...then ignore my further emails and phone calls until i go away...thats the classy way :b

But i dont want to go through that...thinking it was good, then finding out she was wating for it to end to get the hell out of there. that hurts me on the inside.

At least if we met in real life originally, she wouldve never agreed to the date in the first place by making it pretty clear she had no interest in me, thus avoiding our akward dinner and everything else.


----------



## AdamCanada (Dec 6, 2003)

i don't get into the whole import vs domestic thing, but some ricer guy or wannabe probably told her it was fast.

and if thats what happened he probably though it was a lancer evolution. those are fast


----------



## scairy (Sep 18, 2005)

Blue Oval said:


> your gonna like this one, this random girl from a couple towns over that saw me on myspace thought she had a fast car and wanted to race me. i asked her what kind of car she had, a Mitsubishi Lancer, so i looked it up online and said to her, look your car has 110 hp. she replied cool, clearly not knowing squat about cars. So we meet up one day, lined up at a red light, and i totally roasted her lol. My car has 360hp by the way but i didnt tell her till after the race of course. never saw or heard from her again, but man does winning feel great


Is that horepower at the crank or wheels? What aftermarket parts are you running? Did you bore or stroke the engine? Perhaps a supercharger? Don't know what year her lancer was but some of those are fast cars! They hook up insanely well mainly because of all wheel drive.


----------



## instil (Aug 19, 2005)

scairy said:


> Don't know what year her lancer was but some of those are fast cars! They hook up insanely well mainly because of all wheel drive.


im guessing an '88 with the original factory air filter. My 94 corolla had more than 110 horsepower, and it accelerated like a garbage truck.


----------



## Blue Oval (Oct 18, 2006)

scairy, thats hp at the crank, and its a 351w crate engine. i thought it was an EVO if so it would have killed me from a dig, but the regular lancers are just 110 hp and front wheel drive. and instil my beater is a 95 corolla with 105 hp woohoo, all original parts, even the oil. its my first car and i remember the first time i drove it when i mashed the pedal wondering why the tires didnt peel out and go up in smoke


----------



## AnxiousAirman (Oct 15, 2004)

lol, I almost feel off topic in posting this.... maybe I should talk about my thundering 2.0L '95 Toyota Camry? :b
Anyway...
I have met 4 women from online.
1st- made a great friend, she's the sweetest woman you'd ever wanna meet! (And go figure...she's from SAS!)
2nd- After hanging out twice, she thinks of me as boyfriend material, after my explicit statements to the contrary....*shesh*
3rd- Made another friend, we hang out every now and again. Its nice in that we both just want each others company as friends....still too darn quiet :sigh
4th- I guess I didn't realize what I had agreed to...I thought a friendly dinner and a movie, I guess it was a date?....I must've forgotten my standard disclaimer that time...eitherway she may turn out as a friend...we shall see

All in all, I'm not against meeting online...its just that most of the people where I live are too 'normal' and waste their time doing the stereotypical crap (Clubs, beaches, alcohol, etc).


----------



## mranonhello (Nov 13, 2003)

instil said:


> Blue Oval said:
> 
> 
> > nah she wasnt my type heh
> ...


This is exactly how it works in my experience too. Not one person told me honestly when they weren't interested.


----------



## scairy (Sep 18, 2005)

Blue Oval said:


> scairy, thats hp at the crank, and its a 351w crate engine. i thought it was an EVO if so it would have killed me from a dig, but the regular lancers are just 110 hp and front wheel drive. and instil my beater is a 95 corolla with 105 hp woohoo, all original parts, even the oil. its my first car and i remember the first time i drove it when i mashed the pedal wondering why the tires didnt peel out and go up in smoke


Nice. Paying for gas must suck.


----------



## Blue Oval (Oct 18, 2006)

worst i ever got was 6 gallons per mile, i mean miles per gallon, the average is about 9. i dont really drive it every day, just maybe saturdays and most days in the summer. my corolla can get 31mpg on the highway and gas is under $2 near my house


----------



## instil (Aug 19, 2005)

radfaraf said:


> instil said:
> 
> 
> > Blue Oval said:
> ...


In all fairness, ive done it too - gone through with it to be nice...if i were to see her, and say instantly, 'ehhhhh, you know what, youre not my type, better not." she'd be traumatized for life.


----------

